# Bornean mantids (identification request)



## Basal Lineage (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello, everyone.

I just got back from six weeks in Malaysia with Harvard University's Biodiversity of Borneo field course. I've tentatively ID'd a number of the mantids I encountered; if you could correct or refine any of my designations, I'd really appreciate it. Let me know if you want additional photos/shots from different angles, and I'll see what I have.

Color is more or less true to life, though -- apart from flash-bleaching -- the inner surfaces of some specimens' raptorial arms were not so vivid to the naked eye. Laminated blue grid seen in some images is composed of 0.25 in. (6.34 mm) squares.







1. Unknown nymph, ~15 mm total length

Niah National Park, Miri, Sarawak






2. Unknown adult

Lambir Hills National Park, Miri, Sarawak






3. _Ceratocrania macra_?, ~70 mm total length

Lambir Hills National Park, Miri, Sarawak






4. _Hierodula_ sp.?

Lambir Hills National Park, Miri, Sarawak






5. _Rhombodera_ sp.?

Lambir Hills National Park, Miri, Sarawak






6. _Tropidomantis_ sp.?, ~15 mm total length

Lambir Hills National Park, Miri, Sarawak






7. Unknown adult, ~15 mm total length

Tunku Abdul Rahman National Park, Pulau Gaya, Sabah






8. _Tropidomantis_ sp.?

Maliau Basin Conservation Area, Sabah






9. _Hierodula_ sp.?, ~100 mm total length

Maliau Basin Conservation Area, Sabah






10. _Theopompa_ sp.?, ~50 mm total length

Maliau Basin Conservation Area, Sabah


----------



## Basal Lineage (Jul 15, 2010)

11. _Deroplatys dessicata_?, ~75 mm total length

Maliau Basin Conservation Area, Sabah






12. _Rhombodera_ sp.?, ~75 mm total length

Maliau Basin Conservation Area, Sabah











13. _Theopompa_ sp.?, ~50 mm total length

Maliau Basin Conservation Area, Sabah






14. Unknown nymph, ~10 mm

Maliau Basin Conservation Area, Sabah






15. _Hierodula_ sp.?, ~100 mm

Maliau Basin Conservation Area, Sabah






16. Unknown adult, prob. ~20 mm

Maliau Basin Conservation Area, Sabah






17. Unknown adult, prob. ~15 mm

Maliau Basin Conservation Area, Sabah






18. Unknown adult, prob. ~20 mm

Maliau Basin Conservation Area, Sabah

Here's a Phasmid to make up for the poor quality of these last few images:


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Those are wonderful pictures.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 15, 2010)

Good job indeed! Wish I were in the trip.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your images with our community. As you collect information, we'd appreciate any updates you have on your photos. Hopefully a few of our members from that area will be able to assist you in classifying these.

If you have any cockroach photos, we'd love to see them on our sister site at Roachforum.com


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2010)

absolutely wonderful, do u need a wife?


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 16, 2010)

Just a guess…..

1.	Theopropus sp.

2.	Gonypeta or Amantis sp

3.	Same guess

4.	Camelomantis sp.

5.	Same guess

6.	Same guess

7.	Odontomantis sp.

8.	Same guess

9.	Same guess

10.	Humbertiella sp.

11.	Same guess

12.	Same guess

13.	Same guess

14.	Same guess

15.	Same guess

16.	Acromantis sp

17.	Tropidomantis sp.

18.	Acromantis sp.

Nice stick insect!


----------



## hierodula (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome, those are nice pics


----------



## hierodula (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome, those are nice pics


----------



## Christian (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi.

1: _Theopropus_ sp. nymph

2: _Amantis_ sp. female

3: _Ceratocrania macra_ male

4: _Camelomantis_ cf. _moultoni_ male

5: _Rhombodera basalis/valida_ male

6: _Tropidomantis tenera_

7: _Odontomantis planiceps_

8: _Tropidomantis tenera_ male

9: _Hierodula heteroptera_

10: _Humbertiella ocularis_ male

11:_ Deroplatys de_*sicca*_ta_ male

12: _Rhombodera basalis/valida_ male

13: _Theopompa_ cf. _tosta_ male

14: forget it...

15: _Hierodula_ sp. male

16:_ Acromantis_ cf. _moultoni_ female

15: _Tropidomantis tenera_

18: _Psychomantis borneensis_ male

Phasmid: _Haaniella_ sp. nymph

Greets,

C.


----------

